

Ask HN:  Anyone else seeing a new (to them) cert chain for Gmail? - pasbesoin

I'm seeing this chain for the first time, today.  Based on the root certificate, it looks legitimate.  I guess I'm just a little twitchy after recent events.<p>(I'm in the U.S.)<p>In reverse order to the root (last):<p><pre><code>    CN = accounts.google.com
    O = Google Inc
    L = Mountain View
    S = California
    C = US
    
    Serial #:  23 85 64 29 21 93 80 1e 61 89 c4 51 a2 74 fb f7
    
    SHA1 Thumbprint:  e6 96 99 69 49 a7 17 fd d8 af b6 b1 3a 40 39 ea 6a 73 34 44
    
    ----
    
    CN = Thawte SGC CA
    O = Thawte Consulting (Pty) Ltd.
    C = ZA
    
    Serial #:  30 00 00 06
    
    SHA1 Thumbprint:  09 54 e2 34 3d d5 ef e0 a7 f0 96 7d 69 ca f3 3e 5f 89 37 20
    
    ----
    
    OU = Class 3 Public Primary Certification Authority
    O = VeriSign, Inc.
    C = US
    
    Serial #  70 ba e4 1d 10 d9 29 34 b6 38 ca 7b 03 cc ba bf
    
    SHA1 Thumbprint:  74 2c 31 92 e6 07 e4 24 eb 45 49 54 2b e1 bb c5 3e 61 74 e2</code></pre>
======
eth01
23:85:64:29:21:93:80:1E:61:89:C4:51:A2:74:FB:F7 looking freaked !

------
eth01
I have failed to login when I saw this new certificate

